# We need more articles!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can I make an appeal for articles please? The next magazine (Issue 23) will be delivered to us from the printers at the end of June leaving us just enough time to send it out to people before EvenTT 10. - BUT - We can't let the schedule slip!

We are due to start design work late May (one month's time!) and need to start getting articles in between now and then to give us a chance of proof reading, designing, editing etc. So if you attend any meets, have How Tos, or features and write ups to give us, or anything interesting to contribute, we could do with them as early as possible so we can spread the load.

Cheers,
John  
editor @ ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi John

I emailed you a while ago proposing an article titled "Win the remap lottery" which I was thinking about writing having had 2 remaps - I suspect this was whilst you were experiencing your computer meltdown - if this is something of interest I should be able to put it together within time?

Also happy to do a piece like Penny did in the most recent issue if that helps?

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Your right Charlie, people love hearing about other owners and especially details about the changes theyve made - gives them goals and inspiration!!

I'll be happy to be up for that also


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sound like great ideas - would definitely appreciate that


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I would love to see this in the mag, givesme some ideas.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

i'd be more than happy to put a few words down about buying our first TT if it helps, you might need to run a spell check over what i type though  i'm not a member but by the time i find the link to take me to the membership section i will be


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

ok i'm now a member


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done that man


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SteveTDCi said:


> ok i'm now a member


Oh no you're not ,at least not until I get home from work :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There you go.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

whooooohoooooo,  let me know if you want me to put pen to paper, i've got to swap the radio in the TT and can put together a how too and i'll build a sub enclosure at some point. But without knowing what you put in the magazine i'm unsure as to what write up's you need.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Does this help?: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=141652


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

john matey...

maybe the APR rolling road schedule on my car maybe of use... could do some more work on it and the build thread...

also got a idea for a future issue... probably not the next one as i've gotta do some leg work..

as for the up and coming mag... perhaps the italy trip and pics could feature... i know it's pushing deadlines... but still a good event that maybe worth some coverage !!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think we will have enough time to write up and get it all proofed......... The Italy trip this is. To do a full write up and make sure its spot on, we might aswell leave it until the Autumn edition of the mag.

Maybe somebody could do a Stanford Hall write up from this weekend??


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, do we have a willing volunteer?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> I dont think we will have enough time to write up and get it all proofed......... The Italy trip this is. To do a full write up and make sure its spot on, we might aswell leave it until the Autumn edition of the mag.
> 
> Maybe somebody could do a Stanford Hall write up from this weekend??


 What happened the the Stanford Hall report from last year?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

How about Anneymouse's arson story... 

As the editor you should be sending your paparazzi out on that one!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Who do you think we are the BBC? :lol:

We do need someone to write up Stanford Hall though - I don't think anyone did for last year - we can't let it go unreported this time!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Yes, do we have a willing volunteer?


 :? :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes we could do with a piece about Stanford Hall - did anyone take any pictures?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No luck at all with Stanford Hall so far. Come on folks, someone who's been must have a talent to write :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks to all those contributed and helped out with this one - much appreciated! 

It all went in on time and should be delivered to members around 6/7th July.

Cheers,
John


----------

